# goats and english ivy?



## redtailgal

We are going to expand part of our pasture in the spring.  The part that we intend to fence in has a small area with English Ivy growing.

Is this harmful to goats?


----------



## Ms. Research

http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/issues/87/87-2/plants_toxic_to_goats.html


Found this RTG for you.



> English ivy is on lists as toxic to goats, yet many wizened goat keepers will tell you that goats love it, and that they feed it especially to help udder congestion in their best newly-freshened producers.


Hope this helps.  Don't want anything happening to your herd.  Looking forward to watching here as you pull your hair out for the first time when you get your first taste of the "Doe Code" next year.

K


----------



## Ms. Research

http://www.goatworld.com/health/plants/englishivy.shtml

Here's another article.  Hope this helps.



> DANGEROUS PARTS OF PLANT:
> The foliage is more toxic than the berries.
> 
> SIGNS:
> 
> TOXICITY RATING:
> Low. Contains the toxic principle hederagenin (a steroid saponic glycoside), triterpenoid saponins, and falcardinol and didehydrofalcarinol.
> 
> ANIMALS AFFECTED:
> While English Ivy is widely listed as a plant poisonous to goats, there has been a recent surge of using goats to control English Ivy (see article). It is considered that English Ivy, when eaten in conjunction with other plants, may increase the level of toxicity in goats. *Goats used for milk or meat purposes should not be allowed access to English Ivy.*
> 
> CLASS OF SIGNS:
> Gastrointestinal upset, diarrhea, hyperactivity, breathing difficulty, coma, fever, polydipsia, dilated pupils, muscular weakness, and incoordination.
> 
> FIRST AID:
> 
> SAFETY IN PREPARED FEEDS:
> These plants are not likely to be incorporated into hay or other feeds, but if so, the toxins are likely to remain.
> 
> PREVENTION:
> *Animals should not be allowed to consume these plants. Offer small amounts of fresh grass or other safe plant material (depending on the species), or remove the plant from the pet's environment. Some pets do not "learn their lesson" and may return to chew on these plants. In these situations, it is best to remove the plant from the pet's environment.*


K


----------



## elevan

Google "goats eating english ivy" and you'll get a lot of articles about goats eating it without problems.


----------



## redtailgal

thanks guys,

I was NOT looking forward to pulling that ivy!


----------



## elevan

I would start offering them some clipping before you put them in there to get them used to it though.


----------



## redtailgal

good idea!

Thanks


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> I would start offering them some clipping before you put them in there to get them used to it though.


What she said.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would start offering them some clipping before you put them in there to get them used to it though.
> 
> 
> 
> What she said.
Click to expand...

Hope the ivy has a good reaction for your goats.  Yummy for them, and no tummy aches.  I guess it's easier to do it this way.  Give a little and hope nothing happens other than yummy sounds from your goats.  

K


----------



## redtailgal

They wouldnt eat it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> They wouldnt eat it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Well then just turn them in to the area where it is and I bet that they will.


----------



## redtailgal

I'll be you are right, lol.

lil snots!


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## DKRabbitry

I had english ivy growing up the front of my house.  I loved the look, but alas, it is a destructive plant so I pulled it off before it had a chance to damage my foundation/siding.  Anywho, I took the load of it and chucked it in the goat pen and the ladies just had a field day with it.  The leaves were completely gone by dinner time, when they were demanding their hay.  And no one got an upset tummy.  Then, to top that off, they kept playing with the vines out there chasing each other and tossing it around for weeks afterwords


----------



## Ms. Research

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> I had english ivy growing up the front of my house.  I loved the look, but alas, it is a destructive plant so I pulled it off before it had a chance to damage my foundation/siding.  Anywho, I took the load of it and chucked it in the goat pen and the ladies just had a field day with it.  The leaves were completely gone by dinner time, when they were demanding their hay.  And no one got an upset tummy.  Then, to top that off, they kept playing with the vines out there chasing each other and tossing it around for weeks afterwords


Alright, good food for the tummy and something to play with afterwards.  

K


----------

